# Uống 5 loại nước từ rau xanh xay nhuyễn này 3 lần/tuần, đào thải hoàn toàn chất béo giúp giảm cân ‘siêu tốc’



## hong nhung (8/8/18)

*Hãy tham khảo 5 công thức làm nước detox, sinh tố từ rau xanh và trái cây của Boldsky, bạn sẽ loại bỏ hoàn toàn độc tố, chất béo khỏi cơ thể và giảm cân cực nhanh.*

Nước detox, nước ép hay sinh tố sẽ cung cấp các Vitamin, khoáng chất, chất xơ và chất chống oxy hóa hỗ trợ đào thải độc tố, chất béo khỏi cơ thể nhanh chóng. Điều này giúp bạn giảm cân hiệu quả, tuy nhiên không gây mệt mỏi hay làm tổn thương đến dạ dày.

*1. Dứa, dưa leo và rau bina*
Rau bina có nhiều chất dinh dưỡng, chứa ít calo, do đó, đây là nguyên liệu tuyệt vời để giảm cân. Loại rau lá xanh này chứa nhiều Vitamin A, C, folate, magiê và các loại khoáng chất khác có lợi cho quá trình chuyển hóa, trao đổi chất trong cơ thể.

Dứa và dưa chuột chứa chất chống oxy hóa và các enzym tiêu hóa có khả năng thúc đẩy quá trình đào thải chất béo dư thừa.

*Cách làm:*
Cho 2 lát dứa, ½ quả dưa leo, 4 lá rau bina, ½ quả táo vào trong máy ép trái cây cùng với 1 ly nước lọc. Ép lấy phần nước cho vào chiếc lọ có nắp.

Uống nước ép này trước khi ăn sáng 30 phút, áp dụng 2 lần/tuần.




_Công thức nước ép từ dứa, rau bina và dưa leo hỗ trợ giảm cân cực hiệu quả – Ảnh: Internet_​
*2. Kiwi, rau diếp cá và rau bina*
Kiwi, rau bina và rau diếp cá là sự kết hợp tuyệt vời cung cấp cho cơ thể một lượng lớn chất xơ, chất chống oxy hóa có ích trong quá trình giảm cân.

Trong khi đó, kiwi chứa Vitamin C, K và các chất dinh dưỡng quan trọng, đồng thời có hàm lượng calo thấp hỗ trợ tăng cường trao đổi chất, hạn chế tích tụ chất béo.

Nước ép rau xanh này có tính lợi tiểu, thanh lọc giúp loại bỏ các chất độc, chất béo dư thừa.

*Cách làm:*
Cho 1 quả kiwi, 5 lá rau bina, 3 lá rau diếp cá vào máy xay sinh tố với 1 bát nước lọc. Có thể thêm vài viên đá lạnh vào, tiến hành xay nhuyễn mịn rồi cho ra ly và thưởng thức.

Uống nước trái cây này mỗi khi bụng đang đói trước 1 trong 3 bữa ăn chính, áp dụng 3 ngày mỗi tuần.




_Công thức nước uống từ kiwi, rau bina và rau diếp cá – Ảnh: Internet_​
*3. Dưa leo, cần tây và táo xanh*
Nước ép rau quả xanh này chứa rất ít calo nhưng giàu chất chống oxy hóa, Vitamin và khoáng chất như kali, magiê cùng các chất dinh dưỡng thiết yếu khác cực kỳ có ích đối với người thừa cân, béo phì.

Táo xanh có chứa các hợp chất không tiêu hóa thúc đẩy sự phát triển của vi lợi khuẩn trong đường ruột, hỗ trợ giảm cân.

Công thức nước ép xanh này làm cản trở sự hấp thu chất béo của ruột, đồng thời kích thích quá trình trao đổi chất giúp giảm cân dễ dàng.

*Cách làm:*
Cho ½ quả dưa leo, 3 nhánh rau cần tây, 1 quả táo xanh vào máy xay nhuyễn mịn cùng 1 ly nước lọc. Cuối cùng, đổ ra ly và thưởng thức vào buổi chiều hoặc trước bữa ăn tối 30 phút. Áp dụng phương pháp này 2 – 3 ngày/tuần.




_Sinh tố detox giảm cân từ táo xanh, dưa leo và cần tây – Ảnh: Internet_​
*4. Cà rốt, rau diếp cá và bông cải xanh*
Cà rốt có hàm lượng calo thấp, cụ thể trung bình 1 củ chỉ chứa khoảng 50 calo. Ngoài ra, sự hiện diện của Vitamin A trong loại củ này được chuyển thành retinoid đốt cháy trực tiếp các tế bào mỡ. Ngoài ra, rau diếp cá và bông cải xanh giàu chất xơ, ít calo có khả năng tạo cảm giác no.

*Cách làm:*
Cho ½ củ cà rốt, 3 lá rau diếp cá, 1 chén bông cải xanh và 2 nhánh cần tây vào máy xay nhuyễn cùng với nửa ly nước ép cam.

Uống nước sinh tố xanh này vào bữa sáng hoặc chiều. Áp dụng 2 ngày trong 1 tuần.

*5. Chanh, rau mùi tây và rau bina*
Các thành phần được sử dụng trong công thức này rất lợi tiểu, có khả năng thanh lọc, chống viêm và giảm cân hữu hiệu.

Chanh cắt giảm calo giúp giảm cân cực nhanh. Rau mùi tây tăng cường trao đổi chất bên trong cơ thể. Đặc biệc, ly nước này còn giúp tăng cường hệ miễn dịch cho sức khỏe.

*Cách làm:*
Lấy 5 nhánh rau mùi tây, 6 lá rau bina, 1 nhánh cần tây, ½ quả dưa leo, 1 muỗng cà phê gừng băm và nước ép 1 quả chanh cho vào máy xay cùng với 1 ly nước lọc. Đến khi tất cả các nguyên liệu hòa quyện vào nhau thành hỗn hợp sánh mịn thì đổ ra ly và thưởng thức.

Bạn nên uống loại nước này khi dạ dày rỗng bất cứ lúc nào, áp dụng 2 – 3 lần mỗi tuần.




_Nước uống giảm cân từ chanh, rau mùi tây và rau bina – Ảnh: Internet_​
Chăm chỉ, kiên trì bổ sung các loại nước sinh tố, nước ép từ rau quả xanh trên theo đúng chỉ định, bạn sẽ loại sạch độc tố, chất béo trong cơ thể, đồng thời sở hữu vóc dáng thon gọn, săn chắc.

_Nguồn: Phunugiadinh_​


----------

